# Canada Goose Relief Carving Seminar



## LSIrish

I have an in-depth step-by-step relief carving seminar going right now on the WCI Message Board that I wanted to invited everyone to join in. We are on page six with more than 25 steps complete and +80 photos posted for you.

So if you have a chance please stop by Relief Canada Goose Seminar .


















Thanks everyone!


----------



## rrww

That looks great, thanks for the link.


----------



## helluvawreck

Welcome to Lumberjocks, Lora. I just took a look and it looks really interesting. I also like your new website. Thanks for posting.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## LSIrish

Thank you for the very nice welcome! I will try to post a tutorial here in the near future. But right now I am still learning how to work this board … 

Glad you are stopping b y the seminar.

Susan


----------

